# My boys and their cage



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

My rattie boys live in a double (stacked) Martin's R-680. I'm still in the process of decorating as I only had girls before and want the cage to be "manly". Any suggestions on what else I can add for them would be appreciated.

Jakob:

















Vincent (eating) and Arthur: (brown camo basket in the background)









Their blue camo hat/basket:









Top of the cage:









Bottom of the cage:









The jeans-leg hammock (top) and tube/slide (bottom) are new. I'm working on more, but really prefer the camo stuff.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions, other than maybe change the floral liners, hehe, bit girly^_^
I love your cage, your boys are so cute! What were you feeding them that day?


----------



## Ribbon (Mar 26, 2008)

Man! Your cage is so much more cooler than mine! Yours is so creative! 

Is that peanut butter in a dish? Never thought to give that! 

I love the jeans idea - that is neat!

Man! I want your cage!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

The floral shelf liners were temporary. The blue and white ones were soaking.
Vincent was pigging out on baby rice cereal mixed with sweet potato. He is a little on the thin side and needs to put on weight, so this is a special treat for all of them.
Thank you for the compliments. I want my boys cage to be exciting and comfortable for them, so I look for anything snuggly or "curious" that I can give them. I really don't like the pattern on the superpets hammocks and cuddle cups. They need to offer different colors, or maybe I'll try to make a camo one.....
They do love peanut butter, by the way. I add it to the rice cereal (for babies) sometimes, in small portions. Again, a treat. Their normal diet is a Sue-Bees mix. Of course, they get leftovers from our meals too.
The jeans hammock and tube are easy to make. You just need to get an eyelet kit from the craft section of any Walmart, Meijer or other department store. I use metal curtain hangers to hang them with.
I simply love the Martin's cage. It was easy to put together and is easy to clean, although it takes me a little over and hour twice a week because I am a little of a clean freak.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh wow thats a great cage.....you're so much more creative than I am lol, but I have girls heehee, so my cage HAS to be girly......unless they're tomboys and im pretty sure they're not cuz they're both so prissy lol! Your boys are so precious!!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Cute! Your cage looks cozy!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

HylaW said:


> Cute! Your cage looks cozy!


Thanks. But still, I think something is missing........ (other than more rats  )


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

lol i like the socks in the cuddle cup lol 
random laundry lol idk


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Great cage!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

your boys are so cute and lucky, geez they must never get bored in a cage like that!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

My cage has one flaw: it is conducive to GGMR. I promised my husband that we'd only have two rats. Well, we now have four: Jakob Jingleheimer, Vincent Pennyworth, Arthur Whippersnap and Mr. Simon Jiggles. 
Mr. Jiggles is new, so I have no pics yet. I think he is a chocolate berk because he is darker than an agouti. But maybe when I get pics someone on here can help me identify the color/marking.

I _swear_ that four is it. No more, no matter what. I was talked into buying Mr. Jiggles by a very sweet sales girl at the pet shop. She took him out of the cage and said "look how sweet he is! You just have to save him from becoming snake food!" I was shocked that she not only knew how to pick up a rat properly (hand under belly, not by the tail), but also knows that they make good pets. So, of course, I just had to fall into the well-laid trap. I told my husband "he's the last, I swear." And he answered "yeah, you've said that before"..... but at least he smiled when he said it!


----------

